# Got crazy ants?



## Grampa Don (Oct 5, 2018)

If you live in one of the gulf states, you probably know what I'm referring to.  If you live where it gets cold, you probably don't have to worry about them.  This year I have them in southern California.  They are an invasive species from South America.  They're called crazy ants because when you disturb them they run around like they're nuts.

The good news is that they chased off the fire ants I had last year.  The bad news is that you can't get rid of them.  Poison bait will work for a day or two, but then another nest will move in.  They have multiple queens and spread like mad.

The best defense I've found so far is to plug up or spray ant poison on any openings where they are getting in the house.  The poison lasts a couple weeks before it needs done again.  I'm hoping when the weather cools down they will be less active.  Anyone have any tips?

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2018)

I have had little tiny ants this year in my third-floor apartment! 

The ants appear to be quite normal and very business-like just small for their age.

I bought a can of spray at the dollar store with more can than spray but enough to do the job.

I sprayed a little along the major routes and that seemed to take care of them.

If you have pets I would not recommend using it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2018)

We might not have crazy ants in New Jersey but we have stink bugs. And they do stink! They stink even if you scare them and the odor seems to last forever.


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2018)

Unfortunately, we had both ants AND stink bugs in North Carolina.  The last couple of weeks we were there, we had a sugar ant infestation in the RV and I thought we'd NEVER get rid of them.  Then came the annual invasion of the stink bugs.

So, we got home to Florida on Tuesday and what do we have in the house?  Ants, of course.  And the lovebugs are still here.  No stinkbugs, though, thank goodness.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2018)

Bought  some  new   ant  baits/traps   from  Home Depot   couple  of days ago.  Haven't  seen  a  live ant  since.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2018)

Stink bugs? What the heck are stink bugs? :shrug:

Ok we do have them here. They are called the Michigan Stink Bug. 
We get loads of ants on our property and one place in our kitchen where they come in each year. I think I use something called Ant Begone. It’s drops the ants feast in and they take it back to the nest where the Queen is and it works very effectively.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2018)

Lowe's or Home Depot.. Takes about a week to work , but works!!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 6, 2018)

I found a recipe on the web for an ant bait using sugar water and boric acid.  I put some on a cotton ball and it really worked.  It took about 3 days before the ants stopped coming.  But, a few days later we started seeing them again.  I believe we wiped out one nest, but their neighbors moved in.  When we used to get the little Argentine ants they were pretty easy to control.  But the crazy ants spread like wildfire.

Don


----------



## Don M. (Oct 6, 2018)

I also Vote for "Terro".  We get plenty of ants out here in the boondocks, and I keep some Terro on hand and spread a few drops on the perimeter of the deck whenever I see them gathering.  They gorge themselves on that stuff, and seem to take it back to their nests...and within a few days, they are gone.  I also use these packs of "artificial sweetener", containing Aspartame, to control any "mounds" I see in the yard when mowing...I scatter a pack of this sweetener around their "nest", and by the time I mow the next time, they are gone.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 6, 2018)

There used to be some stuff that was used on fire ants here in Florida, but the EPA outlawed it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 6, 2018)

When we had fire ants, I used some Amdro bait that worked really well, but the crazy ants just ignore it.

Don


----------



## Knight (Oct 7, 2018)

As ken pointed out Terro works, only tip I have for that would be to use a piece of aluminum foil about 3"x 3" square to put the drops on.


What has worked best for me is a tsp. of peanut butter mixed with a tsp. of borax. takes a little water to get that to mix together. Using the same kind of 3"x 3" square look for the trail the ants are using. Place the bait a few inches from where they come out & dust the trail they use with borax. Ants will swarm by the hundreds to eat the mix then walk back thru the borax to the nest. That too takes a few days but has ended our ant problem. Of course if you have pets that will eat anything on the floor, borax and peanut butter would be eaten before the ants would get to the bait


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 7, 2018)

I looked up the safety data sheet for Terro ant bait, and it contains sodium borate, which is another name for Borax, and sugar.  The peanut butter bait sounds good.

Don


----------



## Knight (Oct 7, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I looked up the safety data sheet for Terro ant bait, and it contains sodium borate, which is another name for Borax, and sugar.  The peanut butter bait sounds good.
> 
> Don


Remember 20 mule team borax for the laundry? A box of that borax costs about $1.50  Creamy peanut butter is easier to mix.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We might not have crazy ants in New Jersey but we have stink bugs. And they do stink! They stink even if you scare them and the odor seems to last forever.



Careful, Ruth.  A lot of us might stink if you scare us...


----------



## oldbeachgal (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi Don,

I also have been having trouble with ants this summer (in OC). A friend, who works for an exterminator company, told me to buy Terro Ant Bait Liquid Traps. I found them at Home Depot and I believe the cost for 6 traps was less than $10. To my amazement, they actually work and I know longer have ants in my kitchen, bathroom and living room. 

I hope the ants leave you soon! Maybe the ants will be confused since we had rain one day and now Santa Ana winds are on their way!


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

You can put a 50/50 mix of dish washing liquid and water and in a spray bottle and spray them. This isn't toxic and will dehydrate and kill them. You could also spray the ant hills if you can find them with it.  Ants also dislike coffee grounds and don't want to cross over them so placing a line of grounds where they are getting in as a barrier can work too. Although depending on where they are getting in a line of coffee grounds might not always be convenient.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 25, 2019)

i have always used bengal spray---i buy 1 can a year and spray in corners the fumes alone will kill all bugs


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 28, 2019)

danielk said:


> You can put a 50/50 mix of dish washing liquid and water and in a spray bottle and spray them. This isn't toxic and will dehydrate and kill them. You could also spray the ant hills if you can find them with it.  Ants also dislike coffee grounds and don't want to cross over them so placing a line of grounds where they are getting in as a barrier can work too. Although depending on where they are getting in a line of coffee grounds might not always be convenient.




We live in a rural area in N.Florida and have all kinds of insects especially ants and palmetto bugs. Dish liquid and water is what we use. We have never bought any insecticide for house or garden. keep our spray bottle handy for all insects. 
   We don't have bug problem either.


----------



## WillieB (Feb 12, 2019)

danielk said:


> You can put a 50/50 mix of dish washing liquid and water and in a spray bottle and spray them. This isn't toxic and will dehydrate and kill them. You could also spray the ant hills if you can find them with it. Ants also dislike coffee grounds and don't want to cross over them so placing a line of grounds where they are getting in as a barrier can work too. Although depending on where they are getting in a line of coffee grounds might not always be convenient.



I agree, works with ants. But finding their nests would be more convenient, just to be sure. As for the stink bugs, carbophos will do. I read here https://pestcontrolhacks.com/get-rid-of-brown-marmorated-stink-bug/ that smelly stuff like kerosene and turpentine might work also. Have anyone used it? I'm planning to try in my yard.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Sometimes if they are fairly close I take a shovel from one mound and put it on the other one and they go to war and both leave for good.

Of course be quick so they don't get on you. I've never gotten stung from this so far. 
  I don't like using chemicals the next generation will pay for what we do to their soil and water. I think we have left them enough to deal with. Don't how how to put it nicely.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

Before using any sprays, poisons etc follow their trails and find out where they're coming from. Sometimes plugging a hole or entry point works alone. But the trail is critical because it must be cleaned to remove they scent they leave to mark their trial. If they don't know where to go they'll probably go someone where else. But an uncleaned old trial is a like a highway with big signs everywhere saying food here.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Ultrasonic Pest Controller

I'm telling you these things work wonders. Nobody listens. Couldn't hurt to try it on the crazy ants.

I have one in ever room of the house except the bedroom. The longer you have them the more effective they are. I'm sure what little electricity they consume would be far cheaper than an exterminator.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2020)

Manatee said:


> There used to be some stuff that was used on fire ants here in Florida, but the EPA outlawed it.


^^^^ Eye test.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2020)

I thought ants were only a problem if you leave food out or don't clean up food residue.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

I get the little black ants and only in the kitchen near the end of May. I put out my formula for them which makes them disappear in a few days. I mix one part powdered (confectioner's) sugar and one part Boraxo. Mix well and place 1/4 teaspoon on a square of paper, wax paper, or alumimun foil where you see ants.


----------

